# Verben mit unterschiedlichen Konstruktionen: ayudar, preguntar etc.



## muycuriosa

Hola a todos:

A veces los verbos espñoles se construyen diferentemente de los alemanes y me resulta bastante difícil descubrir los (raros) casos en los que es así.

Me parece que hay que tener cuidado con:

ayudar: la (COD) ayudo - ich helfe ihr (Dativobjekt, d.h. COI)
seguir: las sigo - ich folge ihnen
escuchar: la escucho - ich höre ihr zu, ich höre sie (die Musik, z.B.) an

(Intento aprender estos verbos con 'la / las', porque con el leísmo se complican un poco las cosas y no aclara nada ...)

interesar: le (COI) interesa - es interessiert ihn / sie (Akkusativobjekt, d.h. COD)

preguntar algo a alguien:le pregunto (algo) - ich frage sie / ihn (etwas) 
pedir algo a alguien: les pido dinero - ich bitte sie um Geld

Primero: ¿Son correctos estos verbos con estructura diferente?

Segundo: Estoy un poco confundida con 'servir' - jdm. dienen. Hay algunos que dicen que es 'lo sirven' (a Dios, por ejemplo) o 'la sirven (a la ama en contextos un poco especiales por ejemplo), otros que siempre debería ser 'le sirven'. Pues, ¿hay una regla cierta?

Tercero: ¿Qué otros verbos hay?
Por desgracia, no encuentro nada útil en las gramáticas que he consultado.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## K2R

Sólo me refiero al verbo *ayudar*.

Ayudar es un verbo *transitivo*: exige el complemento directo [C.D.]:
Ayudo a mi mujer [C.D.] > La ayudo > A mi mujer la ayudo.

Pero en algunas regiones es también común el uso i*ntransitivo*: exige el complemento indirecto [C.I.]:
Ayudo a mi mujer [C.I.] > Le ayudo > A mi mujer le ayudo.
Este uso intransitivo corresponde al uso alemán (C.I. = Dativ)

Pero en general es normal el uso transitivo.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias por tu respuesta, K2R.

Si he tardado un poco, es porque todavía esperaba recibir respuestas de nativos y sobre los otros verbos también ... pero parece que es un poco complicado.

El que 'ayudar' pueda ir con objeto indirecto en algunas regiones me sorprende. Nunca lo he visto. ¿Sabes dónde?  

Saludos.


----------



## Quelle

Buscando los verbos en el diccionario de la RAE  sabrás si un verbo es transitivo o intransitivo o sea si exige complemento directo o indirecto.
Por ejemplo el verbo ayudar:
*ayudar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ´ofrecer ayuda a alguien’, se ha generalizado su uso como transitivo en gran parte del dominio hispanohablante. Además del complemento directo de persona, suele llevar un complemento con _a,_ si lo que sigue es un infinitivo, o con _a_ o _en_ si lo que sigue es un sustantivo: _«Alguien lo ayudó a incorporarse»_ etc.

No me dejan añadir el link.


----------



## muycuriosa

Quelle said:


> Buscando los verbos en el diccionario de la RAE sabrás si un verbo es transitivo o intransitivo o sea si exige complemento directo o indirecto.


 
Gracias, Quelle.

Lo del diccionario lo sé, pero el problema es que en algunos casos ponen 'tr./intr.' (en el caso de 'servir' por ejemplo en el Diccionario de Salamanca) - y me dejan con algo de confusión.

Es por esto que me dije que sería útil si hubiera una lista con estos verbos, que para nosotros - como hablantes de alemán - son difíciles.


----------



## K2R

muycuriosa said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, K2R.
> 
> Si he tardado un poco, es porque todavía esperaba recibir respuestas de nativos y sobre los otros verbos también ... pero parece que es un poco complicado.
> 
> El que 'ayudar' pueda ir con objeto indirecto en algunas regiones me sorprende. Nunca lo he visto. ¿Sabes dónde?
> 
> Saludos.


 
El DPD dice que el uso intransitivo se mantiene en ciertas zonas:

En ciertas zonas no leístas, sin embargo, se mantiene su uso como intransitivo, conservando el dativo con que se construía en latín (lat. _adiutare_): _«Su hijo Leoncio le ayuda _[a ella] _a vivir» _(_Hoy_ [El Salv.] 30.1.97) (→ leísmo, 4e).

Quizás es mejor plantear tu duda en el foro Sólo Español.

Saludos


----------



## muycuriosa

Gracias por la aclaración acerca de 'ayudar' + objeto indirecto, K2R.



K2R said:


> Quizás es mejor plantear tu duda en el foro Sólo Español.


 
Es lo que he decidido hacer.


----------

